
The Ultimate Counterfeiter Isn't a Crook—He's an Artist  - wglb
http://m.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/05/ff_counterfeiter/all/1
======
jackflintermann
Here's a link to the non-mobile version:
[http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/05/ff_counterfeiter/al...](http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/05/ff_counterfeiter/all/1)

